# استفسار عن شركات أجهزة الطبية في السعودية ويمن وسوريا



## solomondavid (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة

نحن شركة صينية متخصصة في تصنيع أجهزة الطبية
 ومستلزماتها وهذي المنتجات بجودة ممتازة وبسعر مناسب جدا
 وقد تباع في الدول الأوروبية والامريكية بكميات كبيرة

 فنبحث عن الموزعين بالدول العربية
 منتجاتنا الرييسية:
أجهزة تحليل البول وشرائطها:
 H-50, H-100,H300,H-500
H-800اوتوماتيكي
أجهزة تحليل الكيمياء ومادة كيميائها :
DR-7000,
CS240,CS400.CS800اوتوماتيكي 
جهاز تحليل الدم
BCC-3000B اوتوماتيكي

وكل هذي المنتجات قد حصلت علي التصديقات الدولية
ISO, CE ,FDA 
اذا تعجبكم منتجاتنا فنحن مستعدون لتعاون معكم

اسم الشركة : شركة ديري للأجهزة الطبية
الموقع علي النيت:http://www.dirui.com.cn
 مدير التسويق الدولي: سليمان الصيني
ايميل: [email protected]
 [email protected]
تلفون 008610 59003607[FONT=&#23435]；[/FONT]00861059001601
فاكس 00861059000821 :
جوال: 008615210466950


----------

